# Teenage Acne



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 10, 2018)

***** Moved to start a new thread. *****


earlene said:


> I was thinking of making something for my granddaughter for make-up removal.  The trouble is, at 16, she tends to wear a lot of eye make-up and I want to find something that would be safe and not require flushing the eyes with water, etc.


Olive oil, applied with a gentle rubbing action, using the finger next to the pinkie, will remove even waterproof mascara.



earlene said:


> She sometimes uses make-up removal wipes,


Nix the wipes. Anything with alcohol aggravates acne. BTW, Grapeseed oil is known to have astringent qualities. That may be a better option?



earlene said:


> also gets loads of make-up all over the wash cloth every time she removes her make-up, too.


FYI: Actors and Make up Artists use Eucerin to remove heavy make up. That being said, the best choice would be to use a hair band to pull the hair away from the face, then rub Deep Cleansing Oil in a circular motion all over the face, then rinse several times with warm water until all trace of make up is gone. Pat dry with a clean wash cloth.



earlene said:


> do you have anything in your arsenal that would fit the bill for a teen-ager with acne who wears loads of make-up?


Lard soap (5-6% SF) is the best soap for acne.

It would be great if you could encourage her to start a beauty routine now, while she's young. Tell her, _"If  you do it now, your 80-year-old self will thank you!"_ LOL

Heavy make up is really bad for skin. See if you can get her to try BB Cream tinted to match her skin tone. "BB"  for "Blotches" & "Blemishes". It's gives light coverage, and evens out skin tone. She can save time in the morning by adding a swipe of blush to her cheeks and a quick coat of mascara and be done. Save the extras for special occasions.

None of our daughters (4) wore make up on a regular basis and they're blessed with clear skin to this day. Here's a pic of daughter Sarah (age 48) with granddaughter Erin,


----------



## earlene (Apr 10, 2018)

Thank you, *Zany*.


----------



## Millie (Apr 10, 2018)

Adorable girls


----------



## Techie Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

SoapCalc has wiki links for the different acids, Lauric and Linoleic are good for acne, it says.

Lauric is found in coconut and palm kernel
Linoleic is found in (paraphrasing) nuts, seeds, bean oil and corn
more info on the wiki pages


----------



## earlene (Apr 10, 2018)

*Zany*, granddaughter is at a very sensitive time in her life right now and I really believe her extensive beauty routine is more supportive to her mental health needs than detrimental to her skin.  I hesitate to expand with more specifics, but will provide a link which I believe makes very valid points as to why such activity should be supported rather than discouraged.

Next time I see her (next month on my way back from Hawaii with a special gift), I was hoping to find something special for her to supplement her beauty regimen.  And maybe a couple of new head-bands, as she always takes mine when I visit.   We shall see.   

Sadly the makeup is not the cause of her acne.  If it was, she wouldn't have it all over her back.  She's just one of those unlucky girls (my best friend in HS had the same problem) who has moderate to severe acne (I would call it moderate; she would call it severe).  Her mom is planning to talk to the doctor about medication alternatives, as that was helpful for a short time last year, but of course there are always concerns with medications.  

She does go make-up free some of the time, though.  When we went to Panama City Beach, just the two of us, during Spring Break, she limited her makeup to mascara and lip gloss.  Then the weekend before I left she took a trip to San Antonio with her mom and didn't bring any makeup along for that overnight trip.  So she knows to keep the skin makeup free some of the time and does.  I was actually surprised she went to SA without makeup given that she was visiting her boyfriend.  Obviously she feels very comfortable with her bf.


----------



## slk (Apr 10, 2018)

Earlene - check out humblebee and me website. Marie has a lot of really good formulations. She has some issues with adult acne so has some products and suggestions for dealing with the acne issue. I haven't tried acne formulas specifically, but have been very pleased with her products I have made.


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 10, 2018)

earlene said:


> Her mom is planning to talk to the doctor about medication alternatives, as that was helpful for a short time last year, but of course there are always concerns with medications.



If mom is talking to the doctor, there are reproductive issues that can cause/aggravate existing acne issues (I have personal experience). At 16 she is at prime age to get a baseline exams to rule out some of the issues or be forewarned for when she might be ready to consider kids (just in case it could possibly be one of the big issues). 

Just mentioning because I had the bandaid option of a topical oiltment for a while but in retrospect my acne was linked to deeper issues that would have been nice to know about sooner.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 11, 2018)

earlene said:


> *Zany*, granddaughter is at a very sensitive time in her life right now and I really believe her extensive beauty routine is more supportive to her mental health needs than detrimental to her skin.  I hesitate to expand with more specifics, but will provide a link which I believe makes very valid points as to why such activity should be supported rather than discouraged.


Aw, that's tough, Earlene. But I knew when I started this thread that there are many issues surrounding acne and certainly no easy answer. But it sounds like your granddaughter is coping well... having a boyfriend that obviously likes her is huge. 



> From the second link on Techie Joe's informative Post:
> _Acne has been negatively affecting my life since I was 14. Growing up with acne all over my face and body has been a great source of frustration and discomfort for me.  ... I'm now 22 and I have tried many prescribed medications including Minocycline, Tetracycline and Acutane. While Acutane seemed to improve my acne it really just created more problems. After one month of taking Acutane I was pulled off the medication because it was causing me to be seriously depressed. Almost immediately, my acne returned and was again a real problem for me. I then proceeded to try products like Benzagel 5 and ProAcitv with absolutely no results. Both products made things worse by leaving a thin film over my skin and made moving around even more uncomfortable_.


I've heard this exact story many times over the past 14 years on Soapmaking forums and groups. I'm mentioning it because this is what your granddaughter will be facing if her mom takes her to a dermatologist, I can almost guarantee it. Now, that lady tried taking colloidal silver and it worked for her. The scary part for me is when she said, _"I'll be taking it forever!"_ NOT a good plan. I messed around with colloidal silver for a period of time and there are downsides to using it, especially over an extended period of time.

A better plan, to my mind at least, would be to do a complete battery of tests for food allergies. I look forward to hearing what others have to say.



Techie Joe said:


> You can either buy the silver (in a pharmacy) or make your own, I can post details if your interested.


Thanks for that info, Joe. Please feel free to start a new thread with this topic. I purchased the colloidal silver I used from a lady who made it fresh in a rather simple contraption. It worked for me. But I stopped taking it after reading some research on a type of plant that worked even better. For the life of me, I can't remember what it was just now... if I can find that research, I'll start another thread. LOL


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 12, 2018)

Ask your doctor about light therapy (red or blue; I've forgotten).  There are home devices for those too.

Also, for anyone considering using silver based on the Beck protocol, be advised that there are reasons it's not supported by medical science, namely
the lack of subjective investigative study with positive proof of efficacy and safety. 

Please don't start using silver without doing some deep research of your own.

https://nccih.nih.gov/health/silver


----------



## Techie Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

_....the lack of subjective investigative study with positive proof of efficacy and safety._​
Please be advised that you will never learn about a technology from a source that refuses to test it.

Do your own research, and don't be fooled by those that make their fortune from people's suffering.


----------



## earlene (Apr 15, 2018)

*Lenarenee*, thank you for the light therapy suggestion.  Back in March I had suggested 15 minutes per day of sunbathing without any sunscreen on the parts of her body with the acne, and she had started doing that.  But now that she is on a medication, it may no longer be a viable option for a while.  I will suggest to her mom that she make sure to discuss that with the doctor.

So at this point, all medical adjunctive therapies have to be approved by her medical team, of which I am not really a member.  So my plan is to work on something non-medical to help her out.

*BattleGnome*, good point!  She did have some issues that ended her up in hospital some time last year.  Her short term  medication for that condition cleared up her acne, but since it was temporary, it has returned.  I know she has had follow up visits, but I don't really know how extensive an evaluation was done for underlying causes or 'other' issues.



slk said:


> Earlene - check out humblebee and me website. Marie has a lot of really good formulations. She has some issues with adult acne so has some products and suggestions for dealing with the acne issue. I haven't tried acne formulas specifically, but have been very pleased with her products I have made.



Thank you, *slk*!  I am looking at some of those as possible products I can make for my granddaughter.  I still have to do a bit of research on some ingredients for some of her formulas I find of interest and if any are currently contraindicated in her situation, but I see some promising ones there.  I am preparing an order for a couple of ingredients for a couple of those formulas she posted.  And her mention of African Black soap also reminded me that I found it to be very effective as a spot treatment myself in the past, so I plan to give her some that I still have from a bar I bought a couple of years ago.  I really like this particular soap, but only use it as needed for the occasional outbreak.  I actually shared it with her in the past, but seem to have forgotten how effective it was for me.


----------



## Techie Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Light therapy is a good idea but sunbathing is much much better.
There is also ultra-violet ray therapy, but I would only consider that if the meds don't work.

Has she tried swimming in the sea?
It really had a good effect on any skin blemish I've had (years ago when I was younger). I used to swim at least twice a week. Its like an intense salt bath on steroids, feels really cleansing.
A good 20 minute swim every day is very good for a body.
If you don't have moisturizer for afterwards, the skin's own moisture will return by itself eventually.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## earlene (Apr 15, 2018)

Techie Joe said:


> Has she tried swimming in the sea?
> It really had a good effect on any skin blemish I've had (years ago when I was younger). I used to swim at least twice a week. Its like an intense salt bath on steroids, feels really cleansing.
> A good 20 minute swim every day is very good for a body.



Nice idea, but not a possibility, given where she lives.  Perhaps bath salts and tub soaking might help, though.  I will suggest that as an option.  

Personally, I always loved swimming or even just plain floating on the  in the ocean.  It used to be one of my favorite things to do when I lived near the Pacific ocean.  I used to take my sons to the beach as often as I could, more because it wore them out and they slept better, than the benefits of salt water on the skin. 

But most people in the USA don't live anywhere near an ocean.  But even for the 39% of our population who do, it's just not feasible to swim in the nearest ocean on a daily basis.  



One of my photos from 2013.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 15, 2018)

A few more thoughts...

I'm wondering if your daughter uses scented laundry products? What made me think of that is this article by Dr. Axe that I came across while searching for something else: Dryer Sheets are Toxic
When my daughter was seven years old, she broke out in a rash all over her body. Our family physician correctly diagnosed her with contact dermatitis. I washed all her clothes and bed linens in Dreft (mild detergent, unscented), and the rash completely disappeared.
* * * * *
My DH said that he didn't have acne, but his brother did and their mom would give his brother a daily dose of cod liver oil. Thankfully, it's available in capsule form today and there's lots of info on the internet about Cod Liver Oil for Acne
* * * * *
RE: Black Soap - good idea, IMHO
RE: Salt Water Bath - After a SMF discussion about Epsom Salts containing magnesium, I did a little research and learned that I probably wasn't getting enough magnesium in my diet so I soaked in Epson Salts + Baking Soda (water softener). It was wonderful -- so relaxing. Whether it helps acne or not, dunno, but I  enjoy a salt scrub too. 

Also, when I was a youngster, my mom had severe psoriasis and I watched as a kind neighbor rubbed rock salt right into her psoriasis. It went away. Forever. I'll never forget that. Sometimes I think Old Fashioned remedies are the best.

In any case, as long as she is on medication, it's best to just let it run its course and hope for the best. Dollars to donuts, they have her on a steroid. Not a good thing and if it does clear up the acne, and I can only hope I'm wrong here, it will be short term at best.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 15, 2018)

earlene said:


> Nice idea, but not a possibility, given where she lives.  Perhaps bath salts and tub soaking might help, though.  I will suggest that as an option.
> 
> Personally, I always loved swimming or even just plain floating on the  in the ocean.  It used to be one of my favorite things to do when I lived near the Pacific ocean.  I used to take my sons to the beach as often as I could, more because it wore them out and they slept better, than the benefits of salt water on the skin.
> 
> ...


I spent dmany years on and in the ocean and it always help my eczema and did help my oldest daughters acne. Since I do not get to the ocean much these days I use 100% salt bars and so does my daughter and they help us both. My youngest daughter (also an adult), still fights some cystic acne. She makes a past of clay, AC and salt using it as a spot treatment. It helps her practically overnight.


----------



## earlene (Apr 15, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> A few more thoughts...
> 
> I'm wondering if your daughter uses scented laundry products? What made me think of that is this article by Dr. Axe that I came across while searching for something else: Dryer Sheets are Toxic
> When my daughter was seven years old, she broke out in a rash all over her body. Our family physician correctly diagnosed her with contact dermatitis. I washed all her clothes and bed linens in Dreft (mild detergent, unscented), and the rash completely disappeared.
> ...



No, my DIL is really quite frugal, so no dryer sheets.  And she uses FOCA laundry detergent, probably because it's what she's used to and because it is inexpensive.  I don't think that the ingredients in FOCA are that problematic.

I will forward your cod liver oil link to my DIL because I am sure she find it interesting.  I know my granddaughter would take it if she believed it would help and it has no record of interacting with her medication (I looked it up, of course.)

Re: epson salt baths:  I was thinking of bath salts specifically in my reply a few posts up, but maybe the epsom salt is better.  I don't really know, but my granddaughter heard somewhere (internet probably) that epsom salts are 'good for acne' and in that it helps reduce inflammation, I certainly can't say it wouldn't.  She soaked in epsom salt baths two or three times while I was there last month and I bought her a new bag of it before I left (as she had used up all what was left of the box they had in the house.)  So maybe I should just keep in touch and ask her how often she is bathing in the Epsom Salts bath and when I see her next month see if it looks like there is any improvement.  Then think about other bath salts (or not.)



cmzaha said:


> I use 100% salt bars and so does my daughter and they help us both. My youngest daughter (also an adult), still fights some cystic acne. She makes a past of clay, AC and salt using it as a spot treatment. It helps her practically overnight.



I will make some salt bars, but since everyone says they have to cure for so long, maybe I should buy some from one of you wonderful people and I can send them to her sooner than waiting for a long cure.

The Clay, AC & Salt spot treatment sounds great, too.  Which kind of clay does your daughter use?  I have bentonite clay and maybe one or two others, but don't remember which ones right now.

~~~~~~

And to clear up (or at least limit) the speculation of what med she is on, it's not for the acne.  It's for the depression and it's not a steroid.  I don't know if DIL has spoken to a doc about the acne med she was wanting to find out about.  But it's also possible the doc would have said 'first things first'.  It's best to introduce only one new medication at a time.  Otherwise if or when complications arise, one doesn't always know which is the culprit.  

Thanks to everyone for your very helpful suggestions.  You have no idea how much I appreciate each one's contributions.  Each and every one of you has made an effort to provide information that may help a beautiful 16 year old girl whom you have never met, and it warms my heart how helpful everyone here tries to be all of the time!


----------



## Techie Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

earlene said:


> ....It's best to introduce only one new medication at a time.  Otherwise if or when complications arise, one doesn't always know which is the culprit....


Not sure if you saw my last reply here, somebody keeps deleting them


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 15, 2018)

I second salt bars. Myself and my daughters all have great results from using them.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 15, 2018)

earlene said:


> No, my DIL is really quite frugal, so no dryer sheets.  And she uses FOCA laundry detergent, probably because it's what she's used to and because it is inexpensive.  I don't think that the ingredients in FOCA are that problematic.
> 
> I will forward your cod liver oil link to my DIL because I am sure she find it interesting.  I know my granddaughter would take it if she believed it would help and it has no record of interacting with her medication (I looked it up, of course.)
> 
> ...



The long cure is for the increase in lather, and it also makes the bar milder, but it could probably be used sooner than 6 months. I have a few (not sure how many over 6 months) ready that I could send you. I made a couple of batches in early January, and could send some of those as well.  PM me if you want them. Then you could make a batch and tell her to use them last.


----------



## earlene (Apr 15, 2018)

Techie Joe said:


> Not sure if you saw my last reply here, somebody keeps deleting them


I think I saw it.  I only noticed that one is gone, though, so I can't be sure.


----------



## asmita (May 2, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Also, when I was a youngster, my mom had severe psoriasis and I watched as a kind neighbor rubbed rock salt right into her psoriasis. It went away. Forever. I'll never forget that. Sometimes I think Old Fashioned remedies are the best.



Hi Zany,

Do you remember the type of rock salt? Black salt/Himalayan salt or some other variety?


----------



## dixiedragon (May 2, 2018)

I have adult acne and so far I'm really liking this:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/deep-cleansing-oil.69671/page-3 I made mine with 2 oz grapeseed oil and 2 oz avocado oil. I also added some lavender EO to mine.

My other suggestions include salt bars, sulfur bars and pine tar bars. Mix 'em up.

One of the best things for my skin was swimming - in a regular chlorinated pool.

I also recommend against exfoliants. I tried Clinique's exfoliating facial scrub for about a month and mine got so much worse!


----------



## lenarenee (May 2, 2018)

This reminded me;  my sister (who had moderate acne) used a specially made solution of calamine and witch hazel from the dermatologist which worked well for her.


----------



## amd (May 2, 2018)

I had cystic acne from age 11 to age 37-38. Just before my 38th birthday I switched to homemade soap - I'd been using it before then on everything but my face... not sure why other than the old "soap is bad for your face" mentality. The other change I made was switching from a lotion moisturizer to argan oil. My acne is pretty much non-existent these days, and it started clearing up within a week of switching to the argan oil. When I stop using it, my face shows it. I mix it up with some essential oils depending on my mood. My night time bottle currently has jasmine and orange in it, because I read that jasmine is good for treating acne and both are good for anxiety aromatherapy. My day time bottle has spearmint and eucalyptus in it, it's a nice refresher in the morning. When I first started using argan oil I added frankincense to it because I had read that it helps reduce the appearance of scars. I also tried tea tree in it, but discovered I'm allergic to tea tree oil. My first bottle I picked up at iherb.com for maybe $12 for 2 oz... now I buy bigger bottles from NDA. Anyways, all this just to ask "Is she using a moisturizer?" I didn't start using one until I was 33 and got a spa facial, the technician told me I have dry skin. I started using a lotion moisturizer and it did help but not "cure" it. I wanted a cure, lol. Argan oil is the closest I've gotten. Also, on a side note, if she is near a cosmetology school, they may offer facial services at 50% the cost of a spa. There is a school where I live, and I've gone twice in the last year for $20 each time. A quality facial may "reset" her skin so that you can evaluate if it is dry, oily, combination, and plan an at home regimen better.

*I am not a doctor or esthetician. My only qualifications are that I have skin and used to have very bad acne. I wish my mom/grandma had been half as invested in helping me with my skin problems as you are, Earlene.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 3, 2018)

asmita said:


> Do you remember the type of rock salt? Black salt/Himalayan salt or some other variety?


Oh gosh, this was waaaaaay back in the 1950's. It wasn't anything fancy. I remember that it was chunky white so my guess is it was probably Morton's  rock salt used in making ice cream.


----------



## asmita (May 3, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh gosh, this was waaaaaay back in the 1950's. It wasn't anything fancy. I remember that it was chunky white so my guess is it was probably Morton's  rock salt used in making ice cream.



Oh. I have seen large rock like crystals of alum also. My dad, at one time, had used it after shaving as it has astringent properties. Alum is extensively used in India for its medicinal properties. Could it be Alum?


----------



## Snowbell (May 3, 2018)

My boys (19, 17, and 14) use a dyi after shave cream from fellowfellow.com. It has 1/2 cup witch hazel 1/2 cup aloe Vera (boys like after sun) 1 tbsp glycerin. Youngest (11) uses it as a boo boo cream. Oldest calles it his Franks red hot sauce


----------



## shunt2011 (May 3, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> I have adult acne and so far I'm really liking this:
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/deep-cleansing-oil.69671/page-3 I made mine with 2 oz grapeseed oil and 2 oz avocado oil. I also added some lavender EO to mine.
> 
> My other suggestions include salt bars, sulfur bars and pine tar bars. Mix 'em up.
> ...


I'm with you on this one.  Working on the cleansing oil soon.  Love my salt bars


Snowbell said:


> My boys (19, 17, and 14) use a dyi after shave cream from fellowfellow.com. It has 1/2 cup witch hazel 1/2 cup aloe Vera (boys like after sun) 1 tbsp glycerin. Youngest (11) uses it as a boo boo cream. Oldest calles it his Franks red hot sauce



I make something very similar as a toner.  Works great.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 3, 2018)

asmita said:


> Oh. I have seen large rock like crystals of alum also. My dad, at one time, had used it after shaving as it has astringent properties. Alum is extensively used in India for its medicinal properties. Could it be Alum?


No, I believe it is regular ole sodium chloride, only not yet ground down to the fine texture of table salt. Interesting about the Alum stone.


----------



## earlene (May 7, 2018)

amd said:


> I had cystic acne from age 11 to age 37-38. Just before my 38th birthday I switched to homemade soap - I'd been using it before then on everything but my face... not sure why other than the old "soap is bad for your face" mentality. The other change I made was switching from a lotion moisturizer to argan oil. My acne is pretty much non-existent these days, and it started clearing up within a week of switching to the argan oil. When I stop using it, my face shows it. I mix it up with some essential oils depending on my mood. My night time bottle currently has jasmine and orange in it, because I read that jasmine is good for treating acne and both are good for anxiety aromatherapy. My day time bottle has spearmint and eucalyptus in it, it's a nice refresher in the morning. When I first started using argan oil I added frankincense to it because I had read that it helps reduce the appearance of scars. I also tried tea tree in it, but discovered I'm allergic to tea tree oil. My first bottle I picked up at iherb.com for maybe $12 for 2 oz... now I buy bigger bottles from NDA. Anyways, all this just to ask "Is she using a moisturizer?" I didn't start using one until I was 33 and got a spa facial, the technician told me I have dry skin. I started using a lotion moisturizer and it did help but not "cure" it. I wanted a cure, lol. Argan oil is the closest I've gotten. Also, on a side note, if she is near a cosmetology school, they may offer facial services at 50% the cost of a spa. There is a school where I live, and I've gone twice in the last year for $20 each time. A quality facial may "reset" her skin so that you can evaluate if it is dry, oily, combination, and plan an at home regimen better.
> 
> *I am not a doctor or esthetician. My only qualifications are that I have skin and used to have very bad acne. I wish my mom/grandma had been half as invested in helping me with my skin problems as you are, Earlene.


Thank you, *amd*.  I just saw this last night (back pain has had me immobilized a few days last week & I could not even tolerated the seated position, so very little computer action) but was too tired to reply.

I really appreciate you taking the time to share your experience.  The Argan oil sounds like it is really worth a try.  I wish I had seen this before leaving home.  I could have brought some with me.  But when I can I may just order some for her and have it delivered while I am there (after Hawaii.)  I will also look into a cosmetology school for a spa facial.


----------



## earlene (May 7, 2019)

Update on granddaughter's acne issues, which is what this thread was started to address (as per post #1).

She really liked the salt soaps and they seemed to make quite a difference, at least on her face.  Her make-up removal regimen was Noxzema when I shared mine with her and she realized how well it worked to remove make-up.  Now all I have to do is convince her not to thin down the Noxzema with water (something her Mom does due to frugality.)

However, salt soap doesn't do much good on the back, as she really can't see or reach her back with soap as well as she can her face.  And sometimes the acne on her back would be quite uncomfortable when straps are involve.  But, this won't matter so much anymore since she just started on birth control pills.  The acne will probably be much less by the time we go to Hawaii in July.  I'll know for sure then, since we are planning lots of swim suit time.


----------



## dibbles (May 7, 2019)

earlene, I'm glad your granddaughter's acne has improved. Have you looked into a charcoal based liquid soap or cleanser for her back? It might be easier to use in the shower. I also think the birth control pills will help - at least I hope so.


----------



## Cellador (May 7, 2019)

When I had the really bad cystic acne that would spread to my back, I used aNeutragena Body Clear Body Wash. It didn't smell as good as other washes but it worked. Also, I washed and conditioned my hair first, then washed my body. This way, I'm not leaving conditioner residue on my skin.
I hope the BC pills help...I am in my 40s and still struggle with hormonal cystic acne. I found a med that really works for me now (Spironolactone) but I'm not sure if it can be prescribed to teenagers.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 7, 2019)

Wonderful to hear an update, especially a positive one. They do make loofa straps to help exfoliate your back and I’ve seen what essentially a sponge on a stick to do the same.

Birth control helped my acne but certain ones had horrible side effects. Switching brands helped me, same % of the same active ingredient but a world of difference.


----------



## amd (May 7, 2019)

A shower brush, the ones with the handle, are wonderful on the back, and easier to clean compared to loofah straps. They have a different feel though so in the end, I think she may have to try a few things to find what works for her. That said, I use a shower poofie with my bar soap to wash my back. Like Cellador, I also wash and rinse hair first, then wash my body so I'm not leaving any residue. Also, when is she showering? Just thinking out loud, but maybe laying in bed at night without showering is causing/encouraging some of the body acne. I switched to night showering and that helped my body acne a lot.

I'm glad you reported back, I have thought of this off and on over the last few months, wondering how things were going.


----------



## earlene (May 7, 2019)

BattleGnome said:


> Wonderful to hear an update, especially a positive one. They do make loofa straps to help exfoliate your back and I’ve seen what essentially a sponge on a stick to do the same.
> 
> Birth control helped my acne but certain ones had horrible side effects. Switching brands helped me, same % of the same active ingredient but a world of difference.



Thank you for the suggestion.  I will look for one.  It's a great idea.  Or maybe one of those long interlocked poofy-like things.  I looked for one last year for her and couldn't find any.   Maybe I'll check Amazon.


----------



## cmzaha (May 7, 2019)

I used to make a bum butter for my grandkids that helped them tremendously. In fact I have tweak it for lip balm and dog paws. My daughter's oldster dog gets very sore paws from chewing on them. According to my girls the stuff works amazing (at least for their girls). My youngest granddaughter would get severe diaper rash as soon as she just wet a diaper, won't talk about the condition with a messy one. My daughter tried everything the doctor prescribed with very little improvement. When I put this together she told me it would clear her up around 75% the next day. It will do the same for severely sore lips. The main ingredients are Argon and Avocado Butter. Pure Avocado Butter not the AVO Butter blends. I did use some waxes to help leave a protective layer. I am thinking maybe this could be made thinner to use as a makeup remover. Sending you a PM


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 22, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I purchased the colloidal silver I used from a lady who made it fresh in a rather simple contraption. It worked for me. But I stopped taking it after reading some research on a type of plant that worked even better. For the life of me, I can't remember what it was just now... if I can find that research, I'll start another thread. LOL


I remembered! The plant is Stevia

*



			WHAT IS STEVIA?
		
Click to expand...

*


> Inflammation of the sebaceous glands causes the formation of acne on our skin, thankfully the leaves of stevia plants possess antiseptic and antibacterial properties and can be applied to the skin to reduce the presence of acne and can help prevent it from coming back. Feb 13, 2020


----------



## anokea (Aug 29, 2021)

I


dibbles said:


> earlene, I'm glad your granddaughter's acne has improved. Have you looked into a charcoal based liquid soap or cleanser for her back? It might be easier to use in the shower. I also think the birth control pills will help - at least I hope so.


I started on birth control when I was 14 for problems with my period.  My skin was absolutely clear until later on in adulthood when I stopped taking the pills.  Now I'm a 42 year old woman with acne.  Go figure...  However, using my goat milk soap and then salt soap later has helped tremendously.


----------

